# Brent Hill Saracen



## Lizjwearne (21 August 2017)

I am looking to find my old horse Sonny (Brent Hill Saracen)
He is a 15.2hh Bay registered Wetherbys thoroughbred gelding, born May 1996.
Sonny was sold from a yard in Newquay, Cornwall in 2006, I know he was at a riding stables in Mullion, Cornwall for a while, then sold privately. He was then sold to a dealer in Cornwall. I have traced him back to 2012, when he was with a girl called Zoe in Tiverton, she then sold him to a lady called Louise White in Devon. I have contacted wetherbys and there is no change of ownership since 2010, and no record of him being deseased, so may have another passport. Just want to know if he's ok and happy.


----------

